# HGH and IGF-1



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Can anybody clear up a problem I have with these 2 peptides.

I know that HGH gets converted to IGF-1 by the liver and this is the part which is responsible for muscle growth. So why are we told when taking IGF-1 that you should limit the dosage and cycle it for about 4 weeks to avoid receptor shutdown but with HGH you should try to stay on as long as possible to see noticible results.

Cheers.


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not an expert, and this is only a theory (from my personal understanding after reading online articles on HGH and IGF-1):

- Two different hormones, so two different chemical pathways

- HGH can directly stimulate muscle growth, as well indirect muscle growth stimulation by triggering the release of IGF-1 from the liver

- IGF-1 directly increases bone growth

So I think the main difference is that IGF-1 directly promotes bone growth, whereas HGH promotes bone growth through triggering IGF-1 release whilst also promoting muscle growth outside of the process that causes the liver to release IGF-1.

Again, I'm a scrub on the subject. Above is speculation only.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Numbers... Simply a numbers game

if your taking say 3iu of gh a day the amount that is converted into igf is small, smash in say 50mcg igf pre wo and you all of a sudden have a massive influx of igf which can quickly saturate receptors.

Same thing goes with gh though, sure on a low dose, stay on as long as possible for best effect, however as soon as you start upping doses you need to either do it in short bursts or use the higher doses less often.

The body is an adaption genius, give it a small amount of something and it will respond nice n slowly, try n make rapid changes by using heavy doses of anything and it starts fighting back, the trick is working with it to maximise your gains.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

So would you say IGF-1 is better for bulking than HGH?


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

if you dont know this basic difference dont even think about going near igf-1 for any reason


----------



## shaun.palmer (Mar 12, 2011)

well thats why he's trying to find out the difference between them, hence the post


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well growth hormone is just that growth hormone, some will convert to IGF-1 in the liver this will be used for muscle growth.....

IGF-1 does not exist maybe you are talking IGF-1LR3? This will do the same as IGF-1 but due to how it is made will last hours not minutes like IGF-1......

GH does more than just convert to IGF plus won't desensitise the IGF receptor, IGF-1LR3 only creates new muscle cells but it does this very slowly in fact a 2-3pm gain is a good cycle on it......main problem with this peptide is people use to much and desensitisation will happen within weeks....

Neither should be used by the newbie or intermediate bodybuilder in my opinion


----------

